# Tail nipping



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Tail nipping on male guppy, what should i do? Who do you think is nipping? More info on signature


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

CalvinKE said:


> Tail nipping on male guppy, what should i do? Who do you think is nipping? More info on signature


It's got to be your neon or Danio. I'd get 3-4 more Neon Tetras and Danios.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea i know they are schooling fish but a friend gave them to me and i really dont want more of them  lol


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

CalvinKE said:


> Yea i know they are schooling fish but a friend gave them to me and i really dont want more of them  lol


Well, that may be the only way to stop the nipping.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

ok thanks
do you think a pet store would let me trade them in for cheaper fish?
or else ill give them to one of my friends, i want to keep a few types of fish in my tank so its more natural


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

It depends on the fish store. Usually chain fish/pet stores won't let you trade them in, but the family-owned business and small "mom and pop" fish stores/ pet stores will let you.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

makes sense, ill email the LFS here and see if they are up for it, or else try my luck at petsmart =/ ehh the girl there is stupid, she was telling me i cant put 5 corys in a 20 gal with plants and 2 filters because there is "no way to get ammonia out of the water, no matter what you do"
oookkkaaaayyy thats not what the little packet on the biowheel told me or anything else i saw on the internet.... yea i cant have 5 in a 20 gal but you can have 20 in a 20 gal... makes sense.... not


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

i was watching them today, it turns out its actually the female guppy 0_0


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

CalvinKE said:


> ok thanks
> do you think a pet store would let me trade them in for cheaper fish?
> or else ill give them to one of my friends, i want to keep a few types of fish in my tank so its more natural


Most fish stores take donations, it might be harder to find one that will pay you for it.


----------

